# HELP! Trying to handle GF's sexual past



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

jsaz said:


> I know I have some issues and I want to see a therapist. Unfortunately, I currently do not have the greatest health insurance coverage and it would cost me out of pocket more than I can afford right now.
> 
> I know I am wrong. I cannot help how I feel however. I'm posting here to try to get some advice on how to change the way I think about her past. I do not need anyone to tell me how messed up and wrong and I because I already know that.


I never thought I'd be in a position to hand out relationship advise much less interesting anecdotes like what I'm about to say. Relationships aren't be thing. I found that out the hard way. Maybe someday it'll happen. When I was starting out this person would say to me, she knows free psychiatrist friends, would I like to take her up on doing that. I thought it was insulting. I still think it's a little insulting, but there are lawyers who do pro bono, there are probably psychiatrists that do that as well. And she was a real good source. I would not totally dismiss the idea that just because your health insurance doesn't do it, doesn't mean it can't be done. Google, and ask around about free therapy.


----------



## Rachel Something (Jan 30, 2012)

jsaz said:


> First of all I want to apologize for the lack of spaces in that post. I had paragraphs but even when I previewed the message I could not fix it from there either so that is how it posted. So thanks everybody for taking the time to read it.
> 
> Secondly, I appreciate the people who did not just go off like an a-hole and actually tried to help. Some of you gave really good insight.
> 
> ...


As immature as she comes across, it's possible that she was just sexually curious. *shrug*

People have told you more than once in this thread that you have no reason to feel this insecure. She managed to have seven sexual partners in four months after losing her virginity. She might have been a late bloomer, but she's perfectly capable of attracting multiple sexual partners now... and yet she still chose to be with you. Out of all the big dicks she had, she still wanted yours. She even told you that you were the best she's ever had. Sure, the other guy's penis might have felt better due to its girth, but that's just the immediate physical sensation upon penetration. More often that not, you're going to need more than that to satisfy somebody overall. Clearly he did not know what to do with his equipment, so his size was all he had going for him. Why would you feel jealous of that? Your average dick is doing a lot more for her than his monster ever did, so why are you obsessing over this so much? Did she say that she doesn't like your dick? I'm guessing the answer is "no".

Just because a woman appreciates the way a large penis looks and feels, doesn't necessarily mean that she can't and won't appreciate penises that _aren't_ on the large side...


----------

